# Glasscages.com



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Does glasscages ship to your house or do you have to pick it up?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pick it up at one of the cities they visit.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i hear that glass cages are pretty good.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

He met me at a pet store here in town.

-Kevin-


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a glasscages tank, i was disapointed, its strong and thick but the glass wasn't cut right on one corner(about 4" long) and it was rounded over so they just loaded it with silicone.it looked like crap, I had to add a piece of wood trim to cover the edges.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my opinion of them from photos is, "I can see why they are so cheap" nothing against them but I really dont like the way they make the tops to them, it just looks cheesey, I guess they would be fine if you make a canopy or use it as a stock tank, but it sure isnt a show piece


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I think mine is great, im happy with it


----------

